# Stop tool



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone use this? Found it in my Master's poll barn and said I could have it. I've always used crescent wrenchesto install stops, but in some tight spaces they can be a pain. Haven't had a chance to use it yet, just wondering if it's worth using or a paper weight for the office.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

No I have never used that tool. I use the rigid one stop wrench. https://www.google.com/search?q=rid...AUICSgC&biw=320&bih=404#imgrc=kMxLejkjpMFHVM: works like a charm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The Dane said:


> No I have never used that tool. I use the rigid one stop wrench. https://www.google.com/search?q=rid...AUICSgC&biw=320&bih=404#imgrc=kMxLejkjpMFHVM: works like a charm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at that, looks great! But not for tight spaces. This is a ratcheting kind of tool.

When you have to flip flop a crescent wrench to get 1/8 of a turn.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Same answer as The Dane, it works pretty well in tight spots. The one you have looks like it might come in handy once in a while. I keep a tool box on the truck for specialty tools that rarely get used but save your ass when you need them.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Got both wrenches, the Pasco one for more than 10 years now and just used it every once in awhile, it's comes handy in tight spaces.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Gargalaxy said:


> Got both wrenches, the Pasco one for more than 10 years now and just used it every once in awhile, it's comes handy in tight spaces.


Own both and the Ridgid is way better. The other one will slip over time and you will crack your knuckles on it. Save your knuckles and just use the ridgid wrench.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just ordered the one stop. Thanks for the advice! I'll keep the pasco on my truck just in case.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

One can never have too many tools 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Got one, That's the Pasco dual kwik tite, you'll like and need the angle on wrench to go with it. Threads onto a 3/8comp or 1/2 fip


----------

